# Rmas Accord



## paxmanmerv (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone serve on RMAS ACCORD that can give me some history, tales & anacdotes about their time on the vessel.
Many thanks one & all!


----------



## FFP (Mar 11, 2012)

Fair to say she was lively at sea.


----------



## paxmanmerv (Jan 27, 2008)

YIKES!
That was a quick reply, Got one of her engines we plan to take to the vintage shows & could do with some bits for our display board. Got another engine, genset motor from HMS RHYL, same type etc. Loads about Rhyl but info is a bit scarce on the Accord.


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

FFP said:


> Fair to say she was lively at sea.


Now ai'nt that the truth, the one word that sums 'em up, 'orrible.


----------



## paxmanmerv (Jan 27, 2008)

That good eh? Anyone got any old photos we can use at the shows?


----------



## roofaerosyth (Mar 14, 2010)

i work with a few guys who were on her.one of them was even aboard when she had her wee accident.il see what i can find out.


----------



## paxmanmerv (Jan 27, 2008)

That would be terrific!
Many thanks.(Pint)


----------



## paxmanmerv (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for that, i left that enquirey there ages ago in the hope that someone may respond. Heard nothing & finaly found this site. Got more info off here in 3 days than after years of Paxmanhistory!


----------



## BigBev (May 16, 2012)

paxmanmerv said:


> Anyone serve on RMAS ACCORD that can give me some history, tales & anacdotes about their time on the vessel.
> Many thanks one & all!


I served on her for a couple of years as a 2nd Engineer. To say she was lively was an understatement, she went over slowly then kicked back like a mule. She had a dodgy prop pitch control thats what was blamed for her running full ahead and smacking into an RFA ship then hitting the North Wall at Rosyth Naval Base. I was on her when she fouled the tow line on an aborted towing of one of the RFA Rover ships that had rudder problems off the coast of Norway. We had to run a wire under the ships bow from frd to aft to pick up the fouled tow line, then secure it to the aft winch and then cut the dragging remaining tow line off. I was in the engine room when we fouled the line and the starb twiflex coupling went on fire, a scary moment. Took us a good few days to get back to Rosyth in force 10 conditions. Problem started because the other Tug that came to assist the RFA Ship could not get there tow up, so we were forced to slacken our tow off to allow them to get theres in place, thats when our slack tow was picked up by the starb prop and so the problems begun. I may have some photo's of Accord somewhere I will have to search around a bit though.


----------



## paxmanmerv (Jan 27, 2008)

Sounds like a hairy vessel!
Anything that can be used in our exhibit would be great especially pictures!
Is it OK to use your memoirs?


----------



## BigBev (May 16, 2012)

Hi Again

Yes that will be fine, as said I will have to try and find any photo's that I have and will post them on the site when I do find them. I also remember when the Accord came to Rosyth from Greenock she was being checked over and some of crew said there was a horrendous smell in the crews accommodation, on investigation a pair of rotting kippers were discovered under one of the seats. Apparently they had been purchased ashore by one of the west coast crew and he forgot where he had put them, now he knows.

Bev


----------



## FFP (Mar 11, 2012)

Post Nth Wall incident I joined her for the short hop to Saudi Shields with I think Alasdair McGreggor as Master. Colin as Chief and maybe Davie Hamilton as 2nd. Recall a gaping hole in the deckhead in my cabin and therefore sleeping in the chartroom. Home by a tortuous bus journey up the A1.

Target towing brings back some fond memories and was always impressed by the constituition and capacity of the RN rake marking party on those tows.


----------



## Union Jack (Jul 22, 2009)

*Apparently they had been purchased ashore by one of the west coast crew and he forgot where he had put them, now he knows.*

Having come across similar stories before, I suspect that that he knew all too well where he had put them, with love from the west coast crew!

Jack


----------



## donald h (Aug 24, 2005)

paxmanmerv,
If you have a look in my photo gallery on this site, there are a few pix of RMAS Accord which I took on ops out in Northern Ireland. You are very welcome to download them and use them as you wish.

regards, Donald


----------



## BigBev (May 16, 2012)

I can remember when Accord was going up to the Western Approaches to be used for target practice, getting towed herself this time. Story goes she was hit by one shell and sunk straight away like a stone. They reckon it was because of all the concrete blocks she had in her, but she went as she lived, not doing as she was told and having the last laugh.


----------

